# No Limit Hooker report Lake Travis pics



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

For ya'll that were giving me a hard time for not coming down and fishing... Here ya go. Had a good time yesterday. I knew I would miss my houseboat. I noticed it sitting there in my old spot and no one on it. What a waste of my houseboat. I almost cried when I was forced to sell it and almost cried when I saw it at Carlos N Charlies last night. Well anyway 
Im ready to go offshore now. Oh yea doing it all again on Monday. Had to work today at the FD.

oh yea also Everyone has nice boats out there and seeing how i didnt have my houseboat this year I decided to take my 1979 17' Dana Craft ******* looking puke/green/guacomole color pushed by a 140 horse that smokes alot with a 2.5 kicker. The front windshield is half a screen door. That will explain the cut off jeans and the mullet wig. I looked just like joe Dirt. Also had a oarnge cheepy life jacket on. Long socks too. I put a 4 point buck scull on the front. It was really just a big joke. The girls all around the cove loved it except for My girlfriend Amy of course. She wasnt too happy until she realized that everyone thought it was the funniest thing in the world. I'll try to get a pic of the whole outfit and post it up later. It was on Amys camera.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

more


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well..It's a tough job, but somebody's gotta do it...LOL


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I forgot to breath while I was looking at those photo's
and nearly passed out. Ahhhhhhhhhh if only I could be 
young again. Later Baker


----------



## SeaCraft (Apr 28, 2005)

...well...that explains it...


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Sweeeet Looks like a good time.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Tim, 

What a hard life you live. You need to a break and live a little. lol

SD


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

78 dana craft late last night.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I'm just glad to see you have your priorities right.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks like you were doing a different type of trolling this weekend. I should have crew'd with you this weekend. LOL. Tag and Release fishing, my favorite, next to cpr fishing.


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

You are the smart one. It is only blowing 20 down here today...and about to storm.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

theres one pic that sure looks like that chic summer from the oc


----------



## sharkey42 (Dec 31, 2004)

*More photos please......*

Could you post a few more photos there wasn't enough the first time ....


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

have more but would prolly get in trouble posting them on here. Trying to keep it g rated.

Tim


Is this enough!


----------



## sharkey42 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Thank you LOL!!!!!!!!!*

Man looks like a great time, need to make plans to go up and check that place out.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

A1


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

you need your own web site.........www.psnapper.com......sign me up


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

you can always send those "other" pics to my email. [email protected] ;-)


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Definately looks lilke a good time was had.....man I miss lake Travis!


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

Boats, beers and broads, just like God planned it.


----------



## anomaly (Mar 25, 2006)

You are killing me! Looks like a blast. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh my.... i dont look in the blue water forum very often but im glad i did. Looks like a good time.


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

There should be a law against this. Could've done without the Waynes World niple shot.:biggrin:


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I may need to check out Lake Travis. How's the tuna fishing? Nah, nevermind.


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

Nothing beats a good snapper trip!!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the Pic's, Looks like a really Good time,..
Time to go wake up the Wife,..LOL!!


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

still have more pics coming.


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

I am not that old, but with a wife and a 2 year old, after seeing those pics I just realized......I'm old. 

Thanks for the memories. 

That looks like a great time.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

I agree, thanks for rekinkling old memories. Great pics and looks like FUN! Many years ago, fishing took me away from partying when it finally became too hard to stay out til 2am and then take off for Port Aransas at about 3am and then head back to San Antonio at 9pm, then work the next day. Marriage followed and slammed that door shut!


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

the first part of that sounds like my life except the married part. Best thing I havnt done.



Tim


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Dude, you actually living in a camper truck? LOL Just remember, the earlier you start saving for retirement and bank rolling some compound interests, the better all those same age college girls 40 years from now will like you as a rich old man with a house on the lake too.
















Thanks for the report.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

coastal said:


> the first part of that sounds like my life except the married part. Best thing I havnt done.
> 
> 
> Tim


You are NOT kidding, there is something in most wedding cakes that kills a womans metabolism and sex drive!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

dont listen to him man, you have a good career and plenty of fun ahead of you. I used to think like him and have a nice place and cool stuff but I would trade it all in for the freedom you have to party with your girl. You are financially free to roam right now, embrace that. I am financially free except for kids that I have to put through college, mortgage and an expensive wife(anniversay, birthdays, whatever). Make sure if you get married to do it in the spring or winter when the seas are rough so your anniversary wont fall on the best fishing day of the year.  

I am just fooling around a bit, I will have a great time in Vegas and my friends will have fun on the boat, with my truck and all my fishing gear this weekend.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Talk about being in the wrong place this weekend, what the heck was i thinking.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Tim has it made!!!


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Good God Tim! The 50 Cent song "P.I.M.P" should be your personal anthem.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Lake Travis is defenatily home to some world class Psnap fishing. Or is it spearing?


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

We're Not Worthy!!!!!


----------



## Hutch (May 26, 2004)

SSsshhwwiinggggggg!!!!


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

im so taking the scooter next year, haha.

ill be the only one ina majek lol


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

ahh. brings back memories of the days of going to college in Austin. I loved going to college there during the fall and spring but the summer time was a different story.


----------



## TROUTCRAZY (May 31, 2006)

Dude, those chicks were ugly!!! You know who I am!!!!! here's your hint: Your Amy hates me, but my Amy loves me plenty!!!!!!


When we going back to the lake?

Laters


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

*Gulp*

Did you try those Gulp lures in the lake?


----------

